# Don't shoot!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!
I'm curious how to say in Hungarian these phrases(to one person and to several):
"Don't shoot!"


Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndrasBP

Ne lőj! - Не стреляй!
Ne lőjetek! - Не стреляйте!

"ő" is a long vowel like in the German word "schön"


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

AndrasBP, Thank you very much!

You speak Russian, don't you? If you do, could you please write the transcription of these phrases in Russian (I mean Cyrillic)? Is "ő" like Russian "ё" or do they differ from each other? As a matter of fact, I don't know Hungarian at all.


----------



## AndrasBP

Yes, I do speak Russian and I know that Hungarian "ő" is often transcribed as Russian "ё" (e.g. Hungarian poet Petőfi as Петёфи), but that's just an approximation. The actual vowel sound does not exist in Russian (or other Slavic languages). Russian "ё" is basically the sequence "yo" and it softens (palatalizes) the preceding consonant, whereas Hungarian "ő" doesn't. The "t" in Petőfi remains hard, and the vowel quality is different, too.

There's no other way to transcribe the phrases, however, so it might be something like:

Нэ лёй! / Не лёйэтэк!


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------



## AndrasBP

You're welcome. May I ask what the context or situation is?


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

The situation is: armed soldiers or policemen point guns at somebody, and that somebody say: don't shoot!


----------

